# Sidney's journey 'Earthside' - An April Fools Day home birth.



## Mervs Mum

Well here I am sitting down to start my birth story, with a glass of champagne just 19 hours after giving birth in this very room&#8230;..surreal&#8230;..

I guess I started to niggle properly Tuesday morning. I&#8217;d already lost most of my plug the previous week and over the weekend so I felt like we were leading to something. Tuesday morning I called the Birth Centre and asked for a MW to come and have a look at me. I was getting regular mild contractions 5 mins apart which then switched to 3 mins and got &#8216;nippy&#8217;. 
I rang Keith and told him to come home. He said he could tell in my voice something had changed.

The MW arrived at the same time as my dad arrived to pick Emily up, then Keith bounded through the door&#8230;..it was at this point that the contractions stopped!

She stayed for a while and examined me. I was still 1-2cm as you&#8217;d expect from a multip so she gave me a good sweep and said to ring if anything changed. She seemed positive something might happen and ran through various things with us. She rang back before she went home but nothing was happening. We went for a walk with the dogs and kept active. That night I was woken ever hour with a contraction &#8211; just a mild one but they woke me.
Weds morning Keith got up with Hebe and I tried to go back to sleep for a while. I woke up at just after 8am and &#8216;pop&#8217;&#8230;..the unmistakable sensation of my waters going. I tried to get Keith&#8217;s attention but he&#8217;d shut all the doors so I could sleep so I ended up phoning him from my mobile to tell him to come to the bedroom and help me! 

I must admit having read stories of mum&#8217;s of more than one having their waters go and a baby arriving an hour later, I did panic slightly. I rang the Birth Centre and they said someone was on their way, then rang my parents to come and get Hebe. Keith checked the waters were clear and helped me out of bed and we stripped and re made the bed then added some plastic sheets then another old sheet on top so we could get into clean bedding after the event.

I started getting mild contractions or surges as I&#8217;ll call them now in the spirit of &#8216;Hypnobirthing&#8217;. The midwife arrived in minutes and turned out she lived literally around the corner. She stayed a while took my BP etc and a sample of amniotic fluid and went through what to do and when. Again I kept active by cleaning the house, finishing all my ironing, putting it away then sent Keith to get me a vanilla milkshake from McDonalds! I sat gently rocking on the ball and we watched &#8216;Meet The Parents&#8217;. Nothing was happening to speak of and the midwife rang back at tea time to see how I was. She then started to tell me that had I not had the baby by 8am I would be booked for induction because my waters would have been gone 24hrs&#8230;.this wasn&#8217;t what I wanted to hear. At this point I started to bounce in the ball in the hope of starting something &#8211; I did not want to get to 8am! By 6pm I was getting some good surges and pressure in my bum. Keith started to prepare the birth pool but I didn&#8217;t get in. The MW came to check me again and my cervix had changed but not significantly. I decided rather than get in the pool I&#8217;d start getting in the zone with my hypnobirthing techniques. So I got my iPod on and Keith did some relaxation with me and I really tuned out. They were 3 mins apart, 1 min long and I was basically asleep between them and the only indication I was in a surge was a change to my breathing pattern.

Around 8pm I decided I wanted to move to the pool and carry on there. They were intense but I was managing with the relaxation music and hypno techniques. Keith spoke to the MW who said she would drop off the G&A on her way home (her shift was done) and get the next MW to meet her at ours.
When she arrived she offered to stay until the next MW arrived but I said we were ok. As it happened the next MW arrived before we&#8217;d finished chatting so she did a bit of a hand over and Keith made Marie (the lead MW) a sandwich and a cup of tea to have while she went over the birth plan and my notes.
She left us to it which was lovely and I was coping well but I think the thought that the G&A was in the next room was in the back of my mind&#8230;..My breathing wasn&#8217;t as focused as it had been and I felt the G&A would help me get it back together again. Thank goodness she gave it me when she did because the next surge was the biggest and longest by far up to that point. We all looked at each other in slight disbelief as it finished and the MW and I both said something like that was a good one and laughed! Don&#8217;t get me wrong I wasn&#8217;t laughing during it but I still felt like this was good news&#8230;we were definitely progressing. The MW decided to watch the next two surges then decide if it was time to get a second MW there&#8230;&#8230;she watched and rang the Birth Centre to say send someone.

I don&#8217;t know how long it took for Rachel to arrive but I was still in the pool and although I was finding it tougher to concentrate Keith and I talked and he reminded me that this was all a good sign that Sidney was coming to us and it wouldn&#8217;t be much longer.

There was some talk of me delivering in the pool so Keith filled it right up with hot water which was bliss. I went on all fours and hung over the side again this was really good. I joked with the MWs between surges about the G&A running out and other random stuff.

I was getting tired and needed to change positions and have a wee so we went to the loo then I got on my bed for a while. The MWs were fine with this but I think it was a mistake with hind sight although they agreed I could use a rest.

I had no internals and every time they monitored Sid his heart rate was perfect &#8211; it didn&#8217;t dip or change once. 
While I was on the bed I managed to tune out between surges and got some much needed rest. The MWs left us to it but kept checking we were ok intermittently.

At some point we decided I&#8217;d have my first internal and established I was 7cm and that my hind waters were intact still. We had the option of breaking them and the baby would likely come very quickly but the MWs decided not to in case there was meconium. If there had been I would have had to be transferred so they decided to leave well alone and get me off the bed. 
The reason I say the bed was a mistake is because I think this may have been when Sid moved back to back. It was odd because you could see him trying to turn with each surge. There were 2 options for him turning &#8211; the long way or the short way&#8230;.I got up off the bed (after some cajoling from Keith and the MWs and he almost instantly took the short route.
We made our way from my room to the dining room (our house is upside down so its like a flat on the main level so no steps to tackle!) stopping once for a surge which I decided to try without the G&A and just stood on tip toes for some reason! I knew it wouldn&#8217;t be long now because the G&A wasn&#8217;t really doing anything which was what happened with Hebe so I just held it in my hand like I had with her for the last part.

I got on the birth stool and pretty much straight away the waters popped &#8211; I remember it was a really loud pop. At this point the MWs started getting everything ready for delivery&#8230;..he was coming&#8230;&#8230;

Marie told me to just go with my body &#8211; if you want to push fine if not, don&#8217;t. At this point I didn&#8217;t feel the need to push so I tried to breathe down with the surges. All the time, at the back of my mind I was a bit concerned about getting piles again so when the urge did hit my bum I started pushing but kept holding back. Eventually I really felt him in my bum. Marie said don&#8217;t be scared just go for it. I knew this was it so I just went for it. One almighty push and I could feel his head being born&#8230;..all the time my eyes closed and Keith sat on the piano stool behind me. Another big push and his body slithered out. Marie caught him and put him straight on me and covered him with a towel. He was breathing fine but didn&#8217;t cry for a few minutes. We decided to have a physiological third stage but to play it by ear if the placenta took its time. So the cord pulsed for exactly 10 mins then I had a very gentle surge and easily pushed the placenta out. Blood loss was normal so no need for the injection.

After Marie checked my bits and bobs which were just grazed, I got back in the pool and washed in there. It was still lovely and warm and they asked if I wanted to take Sid in and feed him but instead we decided he would have some skin to skin with Daddy. Keith sat with him on his bare chest draped with dry clean towels and Rachel helped me out of the pool once I was done. 
While the MWs did their paperwork, I fed Sid and Keith got the kettle on for tea toasted current tea cakes. We sat chatting and laughing for a while then they weighed him, checked him over and I got him dressed. Once they had tidied everything away and checked we were happy, the MWs thanked us and left. 

We talked some more and I said how happy I was that we were all together and no one had to &#8216;go home&#8217;&#8230;.I cant tell you how good it is that we&#8217;ve not been parted as a family since I went into labour.

We got into bed and laid there talking a buzzing about everything &#8211; our little boy in between us&#8230;..bliss.

The birth wasn&#8217;t a pure hypno birth by a long shot but the techniques were incredibly helpful. The main aim was to be at home and do what felt right for us at that time. That definitely happened.

So&#8230;Sidney Richard David&#8230;..born in his own home on April Fools Day 2010 at 12.46am weighing 8lb 4.5oz and well&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.perfect.



*Update with my thoughts 2 weeks after the event - Pg 10 post 91 - my thoughts 2 weeks on*


----------



## ryder

I love your story Lisa! It sounds like a perfect end to everything you have went through in the last couple weeks. It is so sweet that Keith got to enjoy it and get baby time too. I love how unselfish you are in those aspects, its very admirable. Good job! If I ever were brave enough to do a homebirth you'd be the gal to talk to!!!

He is gorgeous! Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Phexia

What a lovely story :D Sid is a very handsome little man. Well done with the hypno-homebirth :kiss: :flower: I hope you all enjoy these first special days with Sid :hugs:


----------



## carmen

:happydance:

What a lovely story... Its sounds like a perfect birth... My favourite part is that when you have your baby.... your in the comfort of your own home and having something to eat together.

When your in the hospital if you have to stay in, your partner as to leave, and you have that alone feeling.

I would love a home birth but I just don't think I'm strong enough. I'm a worrier!

Again big Congrats x


----------



## Mervs Mum

It sounds calm but there were a few frantic moments. I wasnt for moving off that bed! In fact Keith reminded me that when him and the MWs were trying to persuade me off the bed and how it would help him turn, I looked at him and said (in reference to him trying to explain what was going on when I was having Hebe) 'dont you effin start with all that again!' :rofl: On the bed I definitely started to lose it a bit and when I was scared to push in case the world fell out of my bum, I did say I cant do this any more a good few times! :lol:


----------



## Incubator

beautiful story and very beautiful baby boy.

huge congratulations and so very well done. 

x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, hes gorgeous x


----------



## AppleBlossom

He's gorgeous! And you're birth sounds perfect, might even consider a home birth myself in the future! Well done! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats lisa, he is perfect. You did brilliantly :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

:cloud9: huge huge congratulations lisa to you and your family once again! well done chick!!!! sid is gorgeous :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congrats on your amazing homebirth! Welcome Sidney! 

I must confess to welling up reading that. Sounds beautiful hun! :hugs: Well done!


----------



## EternalRose

This was a brilliant birth story Lisa!! Im so happy for you, I hope my homebirth is like yours..thanks for being such an inspiration to me and Sid is beautiful :cloud9: x x


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hunni he is gorgeous :cloud9:

Well done on your homebirth xx


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulations!

It sounds fantastic. And he is beautiful.


----------



## jackiea85

Lovely birth story, sounds so calm and relaxed! Congratulations! xx


----------



## Laura1984

Guess what I'm crying, infact sobbing :) lovely story!

I cant believe how much Sid looks like you, he's totally different to Heebs!

Cant wait for a cuddle <3 xxxx


----------



## lollylou1

massive congratulations hunny, he is gorgeous

Lou
xxx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats! Sounds like a fab homebirth :) and makes me all the more impatient for my turn!! :lol:

x


----------



## Eoz

Aww Lisa what a fantastic story.You did so well as did Keith lol.Sid is a handsome boy.May he bring you guys many years of happiness xx


----------



## lovealittle1

congratulations on the birth of your baby boy - he is precious!


----------



## lauzliddle

what a great home birth you had lisa, i cant wait for mine now and you have been a real inspiration. sid is beautiful. huge congrats to all your family X


----------



## a_c

what a wonderful birth story - well done you and congratulations on your beautiful new son.


----------



## KatienSam

congratulations, he is gorgeous! The hypnobirthing helped me lots when i had Ella too. sounds like the amazing homebirth you always hoped for!! :D

xx


----------



## AvaRose

Congrats, he's beautiful :)


----------



## Pops

Now, you know me and you know I am not a crier but I am sat here all teary and Boyo has just came in and looked panicked asking what was wrong :haha:

Your story is beautiful sweetheart, I am so, so happy you got the birth you wanted, that you deserved and your boy is just perfect :cloud9:

You are an inspiration and if we are lucky enough to have an experience even half as good as you had, we'll be happy.

Thank you for everything, you know what I mean....:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jo

Awww Lisa what a fantastic story, Sids birth sounds just wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Janidog

Fantastic birth story and congratulations :flower:


----------



## poppy

What a fantastic birth story Lisa. You handled it so well. 

He is gorgeous!

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations, he is gorgeous & of course i love his name :)


----------



## honey08

massive congrats and super well done !!!!! hes gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## booflebump

Gorgeous, gorgeous birth story. Sid is beautiful - well done you xxx


----------



## Pippin

What a perfect birth, congratulations he's adorable.


----------



## Lilly123

oh honey i am so proud of u!!! I loved your story... congrats again mommy buddy!!:winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

It sounds perfect Lisa.Conratulations.xx


----------



## Brockie

oh ive been looking forward to reading this! well done darling u did great! :thumbup: a few happy tears have been shed for you and your beautiful boy xxx im sooo excited now about meeting my little babe!

hope little man is feeding well, out of interest how are ur nips bearing up?! just curious as i know it wasn't long ago we both stopped, wondered if i had the same ammount of pain to go through again?!

congrats again mrs :hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hes gorjus hun, congrats!! xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwww what a fantastic story! Congratulations again Lisa, he's adorable:cloud9:


----------



## momandpeanut

A wonderful story so glad you got the birth you wanted,

congratulations your little man is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww such a fantastic story, and an inspiring one at that. 
I dont know what the futur of labour will hold for me, after mine with Rosie, but i'd love to be able to relax and enjoy and be a family as much as you were.


----------



## bambikate

Oh Lisa what a fab birth story and the cuddles in bed and teacakes as a family sounds superb. Congratulations my chicken so happy for you all tons of love from a now mega-broody Kate and family xxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Lovely story hun, well done xxx
He is gorgeous x


----------



## marley2580

So glad it went well for you. He's lovely


----------



## Blob

Congratulations hun that sounded amazing :hugs: 

You did a fab job i just hope my HB goes as nice as yours!!


----------



## carries

I go away for two days and you have your baby! Huge congrats Lisa he is beautiful xxx


----------



## Bec L

Beautiful :) You remember everything so clearly too! I'm defnitely going to explore the possibility of a homebirth. Just sounds so much more civilised xx


----------



## milkmachine

just wonderful, well done mama. xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Wow what an inspiring birth story! Congratulations on the birth of Sidney - he's a beaut! x


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats to you both Lisa and glad you got the birth that you wanted so much.

Little Sid is absolutely beautiful.

xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake

oh well done lisa- u super mommy u!
hes such a cutie
xx


----------



## helen1234

beautiful birth story :cry:

you did such a wonderful job who cares about a few frantic moments you got the goal you set out to get, and what wonderful memories you will have.

well done babes 
massive congratulations :cloud9:
luff you 
xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww, wow. What a wonderful experience for you all! Sidney is gorgeous and you sounds like you coped so well.

Congratulations! Love and Best wishes to you and all your family!


----------



## mamalove

Great story,congratulations again!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Brockie said:


> hope little man is feeding well, out of interest how are ur nips bearing up?! just curious as i know it wasn't long ago we both stopped, wondered if i had the same ammount of pain to go through again?!
> 
> congrats again mrs :hugs:


Nips are doing well!! I think they still have a bit of toughening up to go through but my milk is already kicking in properly this evening! :happydance:

While his latch isnt brilliant, I know that and we can work on it as we go along. I just keep changing position so it's not the same spot taking a battering over and over.

It's soooo lovely to be BFing again though....:cloud9:


----------



## Lu28

Congrats Lisa, what a great birth story! :D


----------



## DonnaBallona

Oh my...he is absolutly precious. Your birth story was fabulous, Im a little bit super excited now!!

You did so well, and should be so proud of yourself...Congratulations! xx


----------



## Deb_baby

Awe he's gorgeous! Congratulations :) your story is amazing x


----------



## bluebell

What a fab birth story and big congrats on the arrival of Sidney :happydance: He's gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

your birth story sounds perfect :cloud9:

massive congratulations
he's beautiful!!

xx​


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Fab birth story. I think I'd quite like a homebirth in the future. If OH ever comes round to there being a number 2 xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

That sounds wonderful :cloud9: cant think of anything better than being in your own surroundings, not being seperated from your OH and not having to go home .... you did great, well done :) Sid is so sweet xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

I love your story.......i so hope mine is like that.....especially love the "no-one going home" bit which is a major factor in me having a HB.....

Inspirational xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'm not sure my labour would have been any different were I not at home....I think I might have 'hit the wall' sooner and possibly asked for pethadine and I don't think I'd have managed as long before starting on G&A. But by far the best part was it being the mws who left us and OH*who stayed rather than the other way.


----------



## debjolin

congrats x


----------



## surprisebaby

Congratulations Mervsmum! Brilliant story. He looks just like his 4d pic, I think! He's gorgous and looks so healthy!! well done and I am glad you had a nice birth at hime :) xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Amazing hun!! Well done :) He is beautiful :D xxx


----------



## RosieandAlan

Oh i'm so so happy you had the beautiful homebirth you wanted :) Congratulations- he's perfect!


----------



## Jem

Congratulations once again Lisa!!!! What a birth story! Love it that you had him at home and it all sounds like it was a brilliant birth! Well done and Sid is gorgeous! x


----------



## Missy.

Congrads hun he's beautiful, sounds like you had a lovely birth. x


----------



## thelilbump

lovely story, big congrats to you all :hug:


----------



## Jemima

I've been looking forward to reading this! You did brilliantly and what an amazing story you have to tell him when he is older. He's a smasher! x


----------



## tansey

Great birth story! Huge congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Bournefree

What a wonderful birth story!!! You did brilliantly, and it all sounds so serene and perfect!
I'm so pleased you really got everything you wanted from your birth.
Sid is a little treasure!!! He really is adorable!
Congratulations mummy!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwizz

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Well done Lisa great birthing story home birth is definately something to think about...thaanks for sharing.xxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

What a fantastic story. You really are an inspiration to us home birth hopefuls!!

Congratulations!
x


----------



## redberry3

Congrats Lisa!!!!! What an amazing story! I got chills and am so proud of your accomplishment!


----------



## kiwimama

What a beautiful birth story - I'm so glad you got the homebirth you wanted. What a little stunner Sidney is! Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## didda

Huge congratulations on the the birth of Sidney! It sounded like a great home birth. Well done you! He is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## sam#3

well done again, ive only just come across this and babe its a great birth story, and lol at you being on the bed!!!! made me chuckle!! xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy, seems like you did amazingly!! I love the name btw. Welcome to the world Sidney :hugs: xx


----------



## Christine33

congrats hun! what a gorgeous wee lad you have there. thanks for sharing your birth story! (((hugs)))


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Congratulations, what a fantastic birth story!


----------



## Ginaerhol

what a wonderful birth story congratulations xxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

What a beautiful and perfect birth :hugs:
Congratulations he is gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## madasa

Thank you for sharing! I am envious - if I can have a birth half that wonderful it would be pure bliss! Thanks :D


----------



## clairebear

Your my birthing guru!!!! Congrats again he is gorgeous!


----------



## Mervs Mum

YOU are my VBAC guru!!!! x


----------



## FsMummy

oh wow hun, congratulations! he is gorgeous!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I cant believe exactly 2 weeks ago I was in my birth pool, in my kitchen and things were progressing well. The MW was thinking about calling the second MW and I was looking at the clock on my cooker thinking to myself 'Hebe was born at 9.16pm.....I wonder what time Sid will arrive with us.....' Good times......gosh I wish I could go back to that moment.....

Having had time to reflect, I think giving birth to my son at home has affected me in such a profound and deep way.......I knew I'd feel proud and empowered but I feel much more....I cant really describe it. I look over from where I am sitting right now, nursing my boy, and I see the very spot he emerged in to the world......it's so simple and pure but so earth shattering all at the same time. I know one day we will move from this house but it will always be so special....even when we leave I'll be able to drive past and say 'that's where you were born'....I can say that about the birth centre or hospital but....I dont know...it's just a little different because of what it's done to me as a woman - the way it's made me feel about myself. I always remember thinking how cool it was when my mum took me in to the bedroom she was born in at my grandparents house....maybe Sid will show his children.....

We havent said we'll have another but we havent said we wont.....but if we do, just like Sid, they will be made at home and born there too. 

x


----------



## Mervs Mum

I cant believe exactly 2 weeks ago I was in my birth pool, in my kitchen and things were progressing well. The MW was thinking about calling the second MW and I was looking at the clock on my cooker thinking to myself 'Hebe was born at 9.16pm.....I wonder what time Sid will arrive with us.....' Good times......gosh I wish I could go back to that moment.....

Having had time to reflect, I think giving birth to my son at home has affected me in such a profound and deep way.......I knew I'd feel proud and empowered but I feel much more....I cant really describe it. I look over from where I am sitting right now, nursing my boy, and I see the very spot he emerged in to the world......it's so simple and pure but so earth shattering all at the same time. I know one day we will move from this house but it will always be so special....even when we leave I'll be able to drive past and say 'that's where you were born'....I can say that about the birth centre or hospital but....I dont know...it's just a little different because of what it's done to me as a woman - the way it's made me feel about myself. I always remember thinking how cool it was when my mum took me in to the bedroom she was born in at my grandparents house....maybe Sid will show his children.....

We havent said we'll have another but we havent said we wont.....but if we do, just like Sid, they will be made at home and born there too. 

x


----------



## country_girl8

I cant believe how quick thats gone too....and i must say thats exactly how i feel about the whole experience its amazing and every mother should imo experience it if possible:) So glad you feel so happy x


----------



## Mervs Mum

It's a bit mind blowing isnt it CG. 

Ps - sort your ticker out woman :winkwink:

x


----------



## ryder

awww that is so sweet Lisa! Im very happy for you.


----------



## 555ann555

What an amazing birth story! I think you might well be my inspiration if we manage to get pregnant with a second baby! (unfortuately this one is coming via CS)


----------



## AC81

What a wonderful birth story - congratulations on your beautiful little man x


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm also having a good tear-up hon! So sorry I'm so late, but all my love and heartfelt congrats!! You are a SuPERSTAR!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: And he's just gorgeous, so different to Hebe and beautiful!!! :cloud9: 
xxx


----------



## Spiderspinz

Great story hes the cutest aww


----------



## maddiwatts19

i'm so sorry i've only just seen this,but what a wonderful birth!! :cloud9: and my god you have one incredibly gorgeous little boy!!! huge congratulations sweetie :) lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Rebecca_B

What an emotional story, congrats hun it was wonderful to read... xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay u got your home birth!! :) xx


----------



## Linzi

Only just read this hun but it's such a beautiful story, inspiring, and has brought tears to my eyes.

xx


----------



## clairebear

AWWW! 

I remember this! Made me teary reading it again! 

HAPPY 10 MONTHS for tomorrow SIDNEY! x x x HAPPY 10 MONTHS AFTER AN AMAZING BIRTH MUMMY :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thank you!!! Happy 6 month VBAC anniversary Claire! xx


----------



## miel

Hello you :) !!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh my goodness!!!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## marnie79

fab story hun xx


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Cupcake11

You're story is amazing and made me cry!! I am currently TTC and have always said I wanted a home/hypno birth and people look at me like I'm made and instantly say, you can't do that! But the reasons you have stated is why I want to do it! 

You are an inspiration. Thanks you and a massive congratualtions to you and you're beautiful family.xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Cupcake11 said:


> You're story is amazing and made me cry!! *I am currently TTC and have always said I wanted a home/hypno birth and people look at me like I'm made and instantly say, you can't do that! *But the reasons you have stated is why I want to do it!
> 
> You are an inspiration. Thanks you and a massive congratualtions to you and you're beautiful family.xx

Thank you :kiss: and you can have it too....we all can :winkwink:


----------



## 21p1eco

congratulations and well done. what a lovely story, i only hope i can cope this well the second time around.


----------



## imblessed14

Love, love your story!
Beautiful baby !! 

I cannot wait to meet my rainbow.
I've been having some contractions, which my ob said is normal since I am 10 days away from my due date, I am hoping he come's a bit early!! I want to meet him!! :hugs:


----------

